#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Παραδείγματα - Tutorials

## cpapakon

Υπάρχει κάποιο αναλυτικό παράδειγμα επίλυσης κτιρίου στο internet? Βρήκα κάποιο στο internet αλλά είναι πάρα πολύ απλό και δεν δίνει απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα μου. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Παραδείγματα συνοδεύουν το πρόγραμμα και τοποθετούνται στον σχετικό κατάλογο (..\Fespa\Παραδείγματα\Στατικά\Μπετόν) κατά την εγκατάσταση του προγράμματος.

----------


## sundance

Παλιότερα είχαν ενημερώσει από την εταιρεία ότι ετοίμαζαν κάποιο video tutorial.

Δυστυχώς ακόμα τίποτα...

----------


## anka

@cpapakon,
Ποιά είναι τα ερωτήματά σου;
Μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε;

----------

